# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  امل فى التطوير

## shimaa fadel

دكتوره شيماء احنا عايزين نطور كليتنا باى طريقه والحقيقه انا وزملائى بنحاول نفكر فى اقتراحات مفيده لتطوير الكليه 
ومش قادرين نوصل لحاجه تفيد الكليه بجد , ويمكن الاقتراح الوحيد اللى انا قدرت اوصله هوا اننا يكون لينا مثلا يوم فى الاسبوع يكون فيه المحاضرات فى قاعه المحكمه اللى فى الكليه واليوم ده مايكونش للشرح وانما لمناقشه المحاضرات التى سبق دراسته مع الدكاتره بشكل عملى , بمعنى ان الدكاتره يناقشونا فى قضايا متعلقه باللاجزاء التى سبق دراستها بشكل عملى 

واتمنى لو يكون فى خطه تضعها اداره الكليه لتطويرها ويكون التطوير مش بس من خلال الدكاتره ولكن يجب ان يكون الجزء       الاكبر ملقى على عاتق الطلبه 
احنا بجد عايزين يكون لينا نشاط ايجابى داخل الكليه وياريت لو اداره الكليه تحملنا باى التزامات نقدر نطور الكليه من خلالها وانا   اول من يوعد حضرتك بالقيام بيها
ارجو من حضرتك الاهتمام

----------


## shimaa fadel

فى حاجه تانيه لسه جايه فى بالى حالاااااااا
ياريت لو الكليه عندنا تدعو الطلبه الى تقديم اقتراحات لتطوير كليتنا وانا متاكده ان فى افكار كتيييير اوى هيتقدم بيها الطلبه واكيد هيكون فيها المفيد 
وان شاء الله الخطه اللى هنقدر من خلالها نطور كليتنا هنطبقها على جامعتنا بشكل عام وايضا من خلال الطلبه

 :Showoff:  :Friendship: yes we can

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

لا فض فوك يا رائعتي شيماء 
كلماتك بجد تجعلني أسعد بأن لي طالبات متميزات مثلك 
اما عن التطوير فإنه أصبح حتمي لا يمكن أبدا أن نتجنبه 
وتعتبر مشاركة الطلاب والطالبات جانب مهم من التطوير 
فالكلية تتكون من أستاذة وموظفين وطلاب ولن يتحقق التطوير الا بتعاون وتكاتف الجميع 
والاهتمام بأفكار التطوير وتطبيقها بشكل عملي ومتابعتها تحقيق للهدف المرجو منها 
يمكنك عمل ايميل خاص باقتراحات التطوير وتجميعها ثم عرضها على إدارة الكلية للبدء في تنفيذها 
وهذا سيتم بالتنسيق مع إدارة الجودة بالكلية 
خالص احترامي وتقديري لك شيماء

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتوره وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك

----------


## shimaa fadel

حين اكتشف
ان الزمان ليس زمانى وان المكان ليس مكانى 
وان الاشياء حولى لم تعد تشبهنى
وان مدن احلامى ماعادت تتسع لى عندها لن اتردد
وسارحل بلا صوت.................

----------


## dina fahmy

مشكوووووووور

----------

